# Boer buckling



## A acres (May 29, 2019)

Trying to see what everyone thinks of him as a buck or as a wether.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I like him :nod:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What is his weight gain information? 

He seems a bit short bodied. His wide horn set is great. Testicles could be fuller and more well shaped. Nice ears, nice markings, good muscling, could have heavier leg bone. What is his test structure? 

How is his dams udder attachment? 
Both Sire and Dam great, hearty, healthy animals?


----------



## A acres (May 29, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> What is his weight gain information?
> 
> He seems a bit short bodied. His wide horn set is great. Testicles could be fuller and more well shaped. Nice ears, nice markings, good muscling, could have heavier leg bone. What is his test structure?
> 
> ...


 At least 3 pounds a week gain. 9 weeks 44lbs. Don't have birth weight. Teat structure 2x2. Dam has good udder attachment. Both parents very healthy and hardy.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is he a twin or triplet? Weight gain is a little low for a single


----------



## A acres (May 29, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Is he a twin or triplet? Weight gain is a little low for a single


He is a twin. 3lbs is the lowest it has been normally around 5 lbs. What would be a good weight gain for a buck kid weekly?


----------



## StrawberryOnion (Dec 6, 2018)

He's a pretty boy I would like him to gain a little more weight per week but other than that and a couple nitpicky things he looks pretty good!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Good Boer buckling gains are generally around 0.7 lbs per day, the very top growers are up at 0.85 lbs per day and I've seen even some higher than that! For my own herd, bucklings need to be at 0.75 lbs per day in the first 12-14 weeks to be considered for breeding quality (among other traits) but that's really stringent! My main goal is meat production and there are hundreds of "pet wethers" and many mediocre bucks as well in my area so I just try to be super strict on what comes out of my herd.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh I should note that those gain rates mentioned above are CREEP FED kids (access to grain 24/7 unlimited) so if your gains are on no or limited grain then that's great!


----------



## A acres (May 29, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh I should note that those gain rates mentioned above are CREEP FED kids (access to grain 24/7 unlimited) so if your gains are on no or limited grain then that's great!


He is not a creep fed goat just grain once daily.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think he’s decent little guy. In the first picture he looks longer bodied then in the last. He’s kinda scrunched up in the last picture. Pictures can make a goat look great or very badly. I’ve driven hours to buy a animal that looked wonderful in a picture and showed up and was disappointed and I’ve taken pictures of my kids and when I upload them they look so very bad compared to in real life. 
So personally this is what I do, I look at the kid, does he get me excited? If he was for sale would I buy him? Do you want people to look at him and want him to be a example of what your breeding program is? Only you personally have eyes on this kid and only you can answer this question. If I go back and forth even a little I pull out the bander. Now that’s just me and honestly even if the guy turned out drool worthy I still wouldn’t regret my choice. But that doesn’t mean that since your on the fence there is anything wrong with feeding him out more and see what happens because once that band goes on there’s no turning back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I creep feed my kids, 2 x a day.
They gain well. 
If I did 24/7 graining, they would be really fat.


----------



## A acres (May 29, 2019)

I just wanted to say thank you for all of the comments and helpful information. I have raised goats for a long time but mostly pets. I just recently started in the "competitive" side


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

